# Wives that hunt and/or fish? Handywomen?



## old barmaid (12 mo ago)

Just curious if any of your wives are accomplished hunters, fisherwomen, handy with repairs, etc. and if you would find that sexually attractive in a woman? Would it be a huge turn off? Or would it make any difference at all?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I would never hunt or fish but as a single mum I did repairs, painting, putting together furniture etc. Had no choice.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't know if I'd say I'm "accomplished" but I hunt and fish, and I am handy with tools. I grew up on a farm, and we regularly hunted deer, squirrel, rabbit, pheasant and quail. In addition, we had to "run off" predators. 

Our farm was near a thousand lakes, so fishing was just something you did in the canoe in the morning. In fact, @Emerging Buddhist and I just went trout fishing last summer, but we just did "catch and release" with non-barbed hooks. 

And living on the farm, well shoot, we were CONSTANTLY hammering, tearing stuff apart with crowbars, fixing, and building...and I enjoyed auto shop, so I goofed around restoring my 1966 Buick LeSabre convertible.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Many women in my family hunt and fish. Some got their pilot's certification late in life and some are accomplished home builders and sellers. A lot of Tomboys.

They are very attractive and haven't lacked for male attention.

I personally love women who do all those things and I almost swoon if they can shoot and fight too!

Mrs. C is a city girl but has out shot me on occasion.🙂


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

ConanHub said:


> Many women in my family hunt and fish. Some got their pilot's certification late in life and some are accomplished home builders and sellers. A lot of Tomboys.
> 
> They are very attractive and haven't lacked for male attention.
> 
> ...


If I could find a woman that can drop an engine block into one of my restorations I would marry her on the spot!!


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

That's the norm for us. DW likes to go on certain types of fishing trips. Love it.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

I CAN fish and hunt, but it bores me too much!! Lol! I can butcher a deer or de-bone a fish though! 

I also love building furniture and remodeled my bathroom all by myself (except for help holding the heavy things!)!!!
My router and doweling jig are my favorite tools!

And I have helped my EX do all kinds of car repairs, including rebuilding an engine in his car!!! I am small and can fit underneath cars easily for brakes, water pumps, timing adjustments, and axles!!!!!

I used to love working on things with him, and giving him ideas that would solve the problems he was having!


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

Mrs NLLH will fish with me, however, I have to bait the hook, and take the fish off the line LOL. She will not go into the deer stand with me. However, she does like to shoot my guns with me. 

A funny story. Mrs. NLLH took her concealed carry class and as part of the class you have to shoot at a silhouette of a man. My wife has a Glock 45 ACP. Pretty good sized gun for a lady. She found some of the men in the class to be condescending as the instructor, who like me, was a marine. I prepped her pretty well prior to taking the class.

When it was my wife’s turn to shoot at the target, she emptied all of her 10 shots she was to take right directly in the crotch. Now I found that impressive.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

I love to fish and I’m pretty handy. I don’t hunt because I’m a hypocrite. Deer are so pretty and have big eyelashes but they are also delicious. Before an unfortunate boating accident, I had a collection of guns and I’m a fair shot. I’m better with a rifle than a handgun but I can hit the kill zones fairly consistently. Of course it’s at the range, I have no experience with a real life shooting situation. I hope I never do.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

So sorry to hear about your unfortunate boating accident, @TexasMom1216. Like you, we lost all our firearms in a freak act of nature. Welp, it's sad too, because I would have joined Mrs.NLLH in some creative targeting arrangement. 

@Numb26 , I can't drop an engine block into one of your restorations--I'm too short. I can, however, entirely stand in the engine of a 1966 Buick LeSabre 340 V-8 Wildcat 350.  And if you know what 1-8-4-3-6-5-7-2 means, we can be friends.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Affaircare said:


> So sorry to hear about your unfortunate boating accident, @TexasMom1216. Like you, we lost all our firearms in a freak act of nature. Welp, it's sad too, because I would have joined Mrs.NLLH in some creative targeting arrangement.
> 
> @Numb26 , I can't drop an engine block into one of your restorations--I'm too short. I can, however, entirely stand in the engine of a 1966 Buick LeSabre 340 V-8 Wildcat 350.  And if you know what 1-8-4-3-6-5-7-2 means, we can be friends.


We can be friends!









P.S. I also had a terrible boating accident or I would join you guys


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

I don't see how I could possibly hunt or fish without it ruining my hair and makeup, so I'm going to have to say no, I've never been accomplished at either. 😅😁


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> I don't see how I could possibly hunt or fish without it ruining my hair and makeup, so I'm going to have to say no, I've never been accomplished at either. 😅😁


Throw that hair up in a pony and let's go!!


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Numb26 said:


> If I could find a woman that can drop an engine block into one of my restorations I would marry her on the spot!!


Or even one who would just buy you an engine hydraulic lift for your birthday, I bet.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Or even one who would just buy you an engine hydraulic lift for your birthday, I bet.


Already have that covered. Just looking for someone with the experience to use it. LOL


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I love to fish and I’m pretty handy. I don’t hunt because I’m a hypocrite. Deer are so pretty and have big eyelashes but they are also delicious. Before an unfortunate boating accident, I had a collection of guns and I’m a fair shot. I’m better with a rifle than a handgun but I can hit the kill zones fairly consistently. Of course it’s at the range, I have no experience with a real life shooting situation. I hope I never do.


I'm not going to hunt either. I have been grateful this go-round that this is my first life where I didn't have to kill what I eat myself. 

But I used to do a lot when I was young and strong as a monkey, all kinds of things. Cowgirl, dirt bikes. I used to go boating by myself. Did small repairs on cars and houses. Not worth a crap at housework, though.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Numb26 said:


> Already have that covered. Just looking for someone with the experience to use it. LOL


READ THE MANUAL!!!


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

DownByTheRiver said:


> READ THE MANUAL!!!


SMH I know how to use it. LOL


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

DownByTheRiver said:


> READ THE MANUAL!!!


NEVAH!!!! 🤪😂

I am the worst about instructions. Don’t read ‘em until I try at least twice to figure it out on my own.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

TexasMom1216 said:


> NEVAH!!!! 🤪😂
> 
> I am the worst about instructions. Don’t read ‘em until I try at least twice to figure it out on my own.


It's just like measuring. Read it twice and do it once. My beloved plumber tried to install my gas heater without reading the manual, and I coddled him for a long time before I started reading it out loud to him. He just needed to read it. Sigh.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

DownByTheRiver said:


> It's just like measuring. Read it twice and do it once. My beloved plumber tried to install my gas heater without reading the manual, and I coddled him for a long time before I started reading it out loud to him. He just needed to read it. Sigh.


I would drive you bezonkers. “This looks like it fits here-…” 😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## old barmaid (12 mo ago)

Wondering if men would find it challenging their masculinity or if it would be a huge turn on rather than a turn off, but apparently, at least there are some men who wouldn't find it a problem, lol.


----------



## Tested_by_stress (Apr 1, 2021)

I would absolutely love it if my wife would come hunting or fishing with me. A couple of friend's wives are into both activities and it maximizes their time together.


----------



## Luckylucky (Dec 11, 2020)

I’m very very girly, but my husband loves it when I hang out in the garage sometimes and borrow his tools, I love getting dirty and helping him do an oil change too, we seem to bond that way. Come to think of it, some of my favourite moments with him have been helping him with something, rather than when we’ve dressed up for a fancy dinner. He’s very capable and doesn’t really need my help, but it does bring out a softer and more loving side to him. And I love that time with him too. His man cave is his man cave and I give him his space there, but he will often send a message asking me to bring coffee and sit with him. But then a plank of wood and some power tools happen, and I have a blast. So I’d say he really likes it when I’m one of the boys!

But I do very much let him lead, and while I could definitely try to fix a blocked toilet first, I think I’d call on him and ask his advice. I’m not sure that he’d like me entering his domain and dominating if that makes sense. In the same way that I might be a bit put off if he was donning the apron and baking too much, instead of me leading and him helping. Sure, he probably could bake a cake better than me! We seem a bit traditional, and like what we like and try not to step on eachother’s toes. I am pretty sure he would not find it attractive if I took over in the areas he excels in. That’s fair.

I love fishing too! But I still do my hair and nails and wear lipstick. Can handle my own fishing rod and won’t squirm over a worm. 😂


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

DownByTheRiver said:


> READ THE MANUAL!!!


Pfft. That's what husbands are for


----------



## Donald1959 (Jul 12, 2017)

Hunting & fishing wives are great but if they also come with a case 4wheel drive tractor then wowzers. Seriously though in today's world and taking in to account where u live then hunting & fishing are the norm for all family members. I live in the Canadian Rocky Mountain foothills and that's what it's like here. I'm sure in uptown toronto hunting & fishing aren't all that even for the guys.


----------



## Beach123 (Dec 6, 2017)

I’m a girly girl who grew up tying flies for fly fishing. I like to fish and I can fix most things. 
I also make jewelry - that’s my main job. 
So yeah, I can fix things and make things.


----------



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

A woman who can do those things is a capable woman can actually be a “partner.” So it’s an attractive quality. 
Personally prissy women who cringe at everything is an unattractive quality. It’s like have a a helpless child as a wife adding to workload.
My first wife didn’t even like to handle meat. She’d eat it but didn’t want to handle it. 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## leftfield (Mar 29, 2016)

old barmaid said:


> Wondering if men would find it challenging their masculinity or if it would be a huge turn on rather than a turn off, but apparently, at least there are some men who wouldn't find it a problem, lol.


I think most men would like it and find having an attractive person to do things with a big bonus. I don't know anyone who would feel like it threatened their masculinity.

Generally, I wouldn't really think of this as a turn on or turn off. Now that you have raised the topic and gotten my mind going, I'm going with a definite turn on!!!


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Numb26 said:


> Already have that covered. Just looking for someone with the experience to use it. LOL


I have just the lady for you - @MJJEAN . Hell, I'm betting she could build you one. That lady has wicked auto skills and just all-around fix-it skills. Plus, she has one helluva stock of ammo. Unfortunately for you, she's married and her husband is very happy.


----------



## thunderchad (12 mo ago)

My wife hunts, fishes, and helps me with remodeling and repairs. I like it. She's still very feminine.


----------



## Mybabysgotit (Jul 1, 2019)

old barmaid said:


> Just curious if any of your wives are accomplished hunters, fisherwomen, handy with repairs, etc. and if you would find that sexually attractive in a woman? Would it be a huge turn off? Or would it make any difference at all?


My wife does all of our repairs, she makes stuff, she assembles everything and is the all around handywoman in our house. I am not handy at all; can't screw in a lightbulb. I don't necessarily find it sexy, nor do I find it a turnoff. It is what it is. I'm good with business and numbers, she's good with puzzles; it works for us.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

old barmaid said:


> Just curious if any of your wives are accomplished hunters, fisherwomen, handy with repairs, etc. and if you would find that sexually attractive in a woman? Would it be a huge turn off? Or would it make any difference at all?


if she has a good boat, she is a keeper for sure!


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

Affaircare said:


> So sorry to hear about your unfortunate boating accident, @TexasMom1216. Like you, we lost all our firearms in a freak act of nature. Welp, it's sad too, because I would have joined Mrs.NLLH in some creative targeting arrangement.
> 
> @Numb26 , I can't drop an engine block into one of your restorations--I'm too short. I can, however, entirely stand in the engine of a 1966 Buick LeSabre 340 V-8 Wildcat 350.  And if you know what 1-8-4-3-6-5-7-2 means, we can be friends.


Our next house will be 70% garage 20% house, 10% vault... just warning ya.


----------



## crashdawg (11 mo ago)

Best friend's sister is 2 years younger then me. In high school we used to wrestle a lot (actual wrestle not sexual). Front lawn, backyard, half the time she pinned, half the time I pinned. Most girlfriends couldn't stand her being around and they didn't last. One girlfriend was jealous and the sister replied something to the effect of "I only wrestle, you get him behind closed doors". That girlfriend became my wife! They're still friends (we don't wrestle I'm too damn old). Fun fact, that sister proved to be " too much" for a couple guys. I have no doubt her husband is happy, even if she can out shoot, out cook, and out fix him!

EDIT For reference, started wrestling when we were in HS. Wrestling was a for of settling arguments right up through college! Several of my girlfriends and her boyfriends didn't make the cut because of it. Never slept with her. Never had romantic interest in her.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

My wife doesn't even cook unless it can be cooked in a microwave. She is an exceptional cleaner though.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

happyhusband0005 said:


> My wife doesn't even cook unless it can be cooked in a microwave. She is an exceptional cleaner though.


That hurt to read 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Numb26 said:


> That hurt to read 🤣🤣🤣


It would hurt even more if you ate something she cooked.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

happyhusband0005 said:


> It would hurt even more if you ate something she cooked.


🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣 Burns water huh?


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Numb26 said:


> 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣 Burns water huh?


This isn't a joke. No she doesn't burn water because she's afraid of the gas range so she can't even turn it on. Lucky for us all I love cooking, and my kids are both good cooks, so If I'm ever gone the kids can cook and no one starves. 

On another note she has been shooting twice, doesn't enjoy guns much, but for some odd reason shooting rifles gets her a little turned on.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

happyhusband0005 said:


> On another note she has been shooting twice, doesn't enjoy guns much, but for some odd reason shooting rifles gets her a little turned on.


Always a good thing


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

old barmaid said:


> Just curious if any of your wives are accomplished hunters, fisherwomen, handy with repairs, etc. and if you would find that sexually attractive in a woman? Would it be a huge turn off? Or would it make any difference at all?


My wife killed more deer than I did this year. She does not want flowers for VDay...she wants Home Depot card to buy her her own power tools.


----------



## Lotsofheart73 (Oct 13, 2021)

Not really in to hunting or shooting but like to fish. Would not call myself “accomplished” fisher woman though. I don’t have a problem baiting my own hook with live bait ~ shrimp or worms. Not sure how husband views this. I think it was a positive in the past but now leaning more negatively because he no longer cares to fish … with or without me.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I am particularly skilled in phoning the local Thai or Indian restaurant for take-out. And something needs repairing? No problem, I know who to call for that too. Not sure whether my husband finds these accomplishments sexually attractive or a turn off or makes any difference at all 

Being a bit serious though, he does seem to dig when I get into doing outdoor work with him, all sweaty and dirty and getting stuff done together. I'm not sure if it's so much about the work itself, or simply the together part.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

old barmaid said:


> Wondering if men would find it challenging their masculinity or if it would be a huge turn on rather than a turn off, but apparently, at least there are some men who wouldn't find it a problem, lol.


A close friend gets into the home-repairs herself. Her husband is less-inclined that way. It seems they just accept one another's strengths. Although she does joke about similarities between her husband and me; about our approaches to such things, including that if we are going to get some kind of work like that done, will typically involve several 'cuppa tea' breaks including the one had just before starting. Whereas, like my husband, she just gets right onto things.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

I like to let my husband take a first crack at repairs. When he’s done I give it a shot. Sometimes I’m able to fix it but only because he started it. 😉


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

No. I like my wife sat all pretty and dolled up. I don't want her to break a finger nail. 🤣yeah, really, not.


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

old barmaid said:


> Just curious if any of your wives are accomplished hunters, fisherwomen, handy with repairs, etc. and if you would find that sexually attractive in a woman?


Sure, flycasting and spackling are big parts of our foreplay.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

When I was clearing empty houses with my AR looking for a criminal, my wife had my 6 with her 9mm.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

Divinely Favored said:


> When I was clearing empty houses with my AR looking for a criminal, my wife had my 6 with her 9mm.


Ah, true love!


----------



## SnakePlissken (10 mo ago)

My wife will hunt, fish and is better at fixing the car than I am. I find all of it to be a turn on.


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

OP, I try to answer the original question. I think it depends on where in the world you are. I guess if you are on a deserted island, I would at least feel some of those traits are useful. But as for my opinion in a 1st world country, I would say pretty much all of those are in the NTH file (nice to have), but nothing more. I think teenage boys like to act that it is "cool" that girls are into some of this stuff, but it rarely translated into having any higher SMV (sexual market value). That is unless the man is your whimpering beta type that can't tie his own shoes, and the woman is there to save him. 

And further in IMO, women that exercise and are tones are great, but there are several around here that squat 300, and look it. They commonly post pics. That is great for them, I don't insult, but sorry, I've never known a guy to say, "dude, she is so hot, she squats 300". 

I guess I didn't check if you were a man or woman asking, but there are really only two variables regarding SMV, that is attractiveness, and money. People can try to repel that all they wish, but that is fact. I used to think my abilities would translate into something more. Boy was I wrong. I have realized any woman will accept a guy that can't even put gas in a lawnmower, if he has two extra zeros in the bank account. That again is fact. Guys can actually get this down to one dynamic, "hotness". That is pretty much it. She can even be too dumb to pour water out of a cup, as long as she is smoking hot. She will of course convey to the world of her importance.....because the world of betas tells her she is hot, and a God.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

She should know how to hunt and fish. As long as what I catch is bigger and tastier, I'm good.

Both spouses should be cross learning skills to become more complete people.

In fact, the best investment you teach your children is skills. For example, if you teach your children how to kitchen prep, and he can save 15 minutes/day making meals, thats about $100,000 that he has saved in time over a lifetime.


----------



## ElOtro (Apr 4, 2021)

The woman that became to be the love of my life in our both sixties (and till I lost her to cancer) had an outstanding ability for car and motocycle mechanics, besides being a medical doctor and (more recently) a psychologist.
Her dad owned a motocycle factory and was once a well known race car preparer as hobby.
She used to say she grew with motors arround and was an outstanding driver.

Nothing in her could have been a turn off for me.
I loved who she was.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Luckylucky said:


> I’m very very girly, but my husband loves it when I hang out in the garage sometimes and borrow his tools, I love getting dirty and helping him do an oil change too, we seem to bond that way. Come to think of it, some of my favourite moments with him have been helping him with something, rather than when we’ve dressed up for a fancy dinner. He’s very capable and doesn’t really need my help, but it does bring out a softer and more loving side to him. And I love that time with him too. His man cave is his man cave and I give him his space there, but he will often send a message asking me to bring coffee and sit with him. But then a plank of wood and some power tools happen, and I have a blast. So I’d say he really likes it when I’m one of the boys!
> 
> But I do very much let him lead, and while I could definitely try to fix a blocked toilet first, I think I’d call on him and ask his advice. I’m not sure that he’d like me entering his domain and dominating if that makes sense. In the same way that I might be a bit put off if he was donning the apron and baking too much, instead of me leading and him helping. Sure, he probably could bake a cake better than me! We seem a bit traditional, and like what we like and try not to step on eachother’s toes. I am pretty sure he would not find it attractive if I took over in the areas he excels in. That’s fair.
> 
> I love fishing too! But I still do my hair and nails and wear lipstick. Can handle my own fishing rod and won’t squirm over a worm. 😂


Uh, do you have any sisters ??? Asking for a friend….


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

ElOtro said:


> The woman that became to be the love of my life in our both sixties (and till I lost her to cancer) had an outstanding ability for car and motocycle mechanics, besides being a medical doctor an (more recently) a psychologist.
> Her dad owned a motocycle factory and was once a well known race car preparer as hobby.
> She used to say she grew with motors arround and was an outstanding driver.
> 
> ...


Damn you had a keeper! Sorry bro. Feeling your pain.


----------



## ElOtro (Apr 4, 2021)

Evinrude58 said:


> Damn you had a keeper! Sorry bro. Feeling your pain.


Thank you so much.


----------

